# Accommodation and financial requirements - UK spouse visa



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello all,

I just had a few questions about the UK spouse visa (I am the sponsor my husband is the applicant).

I'm currently living at home with parents so I can save up as much money as possible before my husband comes over. When he does come over we will be renting, most likely a share house. I wanted to know when does this have to be arranged? Is it ok just to have an agreement with a landlord so when he comes over we move in, or does everything need to be arranged and me living there before applying for the visa?

Secondly, I earn 16k p/a but we have sufficient savings combined to make up the shortfall so we meet the financial requirement. But my husband has land in his country, can this be used instead of the savings in his account just incase we need a little extra?

Thank you.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

The land can not be used; assets don't count. If you want to sell it and then keep the proceeds in an account for six months, that will count.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

In regards to the housing arrangements... you have two choices... 

First option is to have an agreement in principle with a landlord to move into a place near the time in which your Husband is expected in the UK. You should submit some sort of documentation in regards to the size of the place you intend to move into, so that the UKBA will be assured that there's enough space (even if it's a ~400 sq foot bachelor flat, that's fine). 

Second (and likely easier) option is for you to state in your Sponsor letter that you and Husband will be living with your parents until you can find a place to live. They're well aware that the start up costs of emigrating to a foreign country are high, and if you can cut costs by staying with friends and relatives, provided the residence is large enough, this is an acceptable course of action to take. If you choose to go this route, it would be a good idea to include a letter from your parents saying that Husband is welcome to stay and also submit either a land registry document or other documentation of how large the residence is (again, it must be large enough for all residents to live in... the aforementioned bachelor flat would be unsuitable for 4 people to live in, whereas a 2 bedroom flat would be perfectly fine).

In regards to the finance situation... I just want to double check to make sure that you are aware that based upon £16000 p.a. income, you must have £22500 in cash sitting in the bank for 6 months or more....

18600-16000 = 2600 shortfall

(2600x2.5)+16000 = minimum savings
6500 +16000 = minimum savings
=22500

and that this amount must have sat in the bank for 6 months or more, with bank issued statements to prove this.... if the balance dropped to 22499.99 for as little as one day, that 6 month clock resets itself and starts again on the day that it gets back to 22500.

I don't mean to beat a dead horse or accuse you of not knowing what you're reading in regards to the finance requirement... I just want to spare you a massive disappointment/refusal and make sure that you're at the minimum required savings amount. I know all too well how hard it is being separated from the one you love, and to work so hard at putting your application together only to find that you haven't met the requirements is all the more disappointing.

Good luck to you and Husband!


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

AmyD said:


> The land can not be used; assets don't count. If you want to sell it and then keep the proceeds in an account for six months, that will count.


Thank you very much for your response.




WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> In regards to the housing arrangements... you have two choices...
> 
> First option is to have an agreement in principle with a landlord to move into a place near the time in which your Husband is expected in the UK. You should submit some sort of documentation in regards to the size of the place you intend to move into, so that the UKBA will be assured that there's enough space (even if it's a ~400 sq foot bachelor flat, that's fine).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your detailed response I really appreciate it. Yes I am aware of the formula shortfall x 2.5 + 16,000k which after so much hard graft we have managed to save. I just wanted to know if we could use his land to show we surpass the requirement just to make our case stronger.

Now it's just the accommodation we need to sort out. Sadly my parent's place is overcrowded as it is, so I know they wouldn't accept it as suitable accommodation.

I will start looking for a place in a month or two closer to when we wil be applying, but I don't want to move in until he comes so we can save money. So just to clarify this is ok?

I will have a tenancy agreement but it will state we won't be moving in until a few months.

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Anxious_wife said:


> Thank you very much for your response.
> Thank you so much for your detailed response I really appreciate it. Yes I am aware of the formula shortfall x 2.5 + 16,000k which after so much hard graft we have managed to save. I just wanted to know if we could use his land to show we surpass the requirement just to make our case stronger.


Since your land or other assets don't count, there is no point in including them, so leave them out.



> Now it's just the accommodation we need to sort out. Sadly my parent's place is overcrowded as it is, so I know they wouldn't accept it as suitable accommodation.
> 
> I will start looking for a place in a month or two closer to when we wil be applying, but I don't want to move in until he comes so we can save money. So just to clarify this is ok?
> 
> I will have a tenancy agreement but it will state we won't be moving in until a few months.


That's fine. Stipulation is suitable accommodation is available when he comes over.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Since your land or other assets don't count, there is no point in including them, so leave them out.
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine. Stipulation is suitable accommodation is available when he comes over.


Thanks Joopa you're always so helpful! Now to find a landlord who will agree to that, I think that will be a big challenge in itself.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

I have another question I hope somebody can help.

I started working for my employer in Oct 2012 and was initially on a 6 month contract until April. It was extended until May and now again until September. I've been told by my employer if they have money in the budget they will definitely be keeping me (he's basically told me he will move heaven and earth to keep me). So verbally I have an agreement with him, but nothing in writing.

I just want to know if this will be a problem? I will be applying at the end of June/early July. Will we have problems because my contract is theoretically due to end in September? I will be a month short of having worked a full year.

Please help!

Thanks


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've got another question to add to the one above. Is there a breakdown of how much money money the sponsor should ideally have for accommodation and for supporting the applicant e.g. £300 a month for their upkeep aside from bills and rent etc?

My gross annual income is £16k so we are applying for category A + category D to supplement my income and make up for the shortfall. 

I just want to get an idea so I make sure we don't get turned down because they think I don't have enough money to support if both.

Thanks!


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't know too much about the categories (as I'm old rules), so I'll leave that for someone with more knowledge.

They would prefer not to see you all in overdraft regularly. But the financial requirement replaced maintenance, so they do not look so much at expenses as what is earned. 

When you see the "you need £115 per week after housing and council tax" in people's posts, it is because the poster has to meet maintenance (either old rules or or exempt from the financial requirement) - so this does not apply to you.

M


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

mehemlynn said:


> I don't know too much about the categories (as I'm old rules), so I'll leave that for someone with more knowledge.
> 
> They would prefer not to see you all in overdraft regularly. But the financial requirement replaced maintenance, so they do not look so much at expenses as what is earned.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your response. I hope someone else can confirm this and can help me with my question above relating to my contract.

I just want to make sure there is no breakdown because I am really stuck on choosing a place for us to live. Ideally I want to rent a studio so we can be alone but living in London the prices are extortionate, so I'm thinking I should find a room share as it is cheaper and they won't doubt I have the money to support us both. 

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have to enclose a letter of employment, in which your employer has to state:
(i) the person's employment and gross annual salary; 
(ii) the length of their employment; 
(iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application; and 
(iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency).

The rule doesn't require you to have minimum length still left in your fixed contract, provided at the time of application you are still in the same job, because nobody can be sure of their job in the future. So you will be fine.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you so much Joopa. I don't know what I'd do without yours and others advice.

Also Joopa do you know any different to what meyhemlynne has advised on the previous page (2nd to last post). I just want to confirm as I really am worried about getting rejected as I think w all are.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it's true that they aren't really interested in your expenditure, only your income. If there has been some special, unusual expenditure that plunged you into the red, you can add a little note to explain what it was (such as holiday, house move or replacing car).


----------



## sanfrandan (Feb 18, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You have to enclose a letter of employment, in which your employer has to state:
> (i) the person's employment and gross annual salary;
> (ii) the length of their employment;
> (iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application; and
> ...


I will be applying early July, submitting June, May, April, March, February and January 2013 monthley wage slips. From Feb i was on a gross annual salary of £19,500 but in January i was still on my old £18,000pa. However i recieved overtime and a contracted bonus which has put that month over £1550.

under (iii) My employer will need to state how long i have been on the salary relied upon, How best should this be presented? Should my employer state the dates i have been on +£18600 and then explain January?

Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated.

Many Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They can phrase in any way they like, provided it's stated that your pay is above the £1,550 required each month.


----------



## sanfrandan (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks joppa


----------



## marie1715 (Feb 5, 2013)

In my letter I stated at what month my partner's basic pay + commission hit the 1550 mark so that's when he technically started making the amount relied upon for the application (his basic was below at that time). He got a pay rise 2 months later, putting him above the minimum, and we just explained his basic pay went up and he continued to receive commission. You're totally fine relying on overtime for just that month, as long as you're making the 1550 and your employer states you were entitled to that overtime you should be alright.


----------



## sanfrandan (Feb 18, 2013)

Thankyou marie1715. good to hear advice from someone in a similar situation. 

Greatly appreciated


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I've been looking at renting a studio/bedsit so that if my husband's visa is approved we can live there. Does anyone know if there are restrictions on how small a place can be? Maybe a studio has to be a certain amount of sq feet? 

I don't want to end up paying for somewhere I won't be living in until he comes, just to have our application turned down because the place I rented is too small?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Provided it's big enough to take a double bed, it should be fine.


----------

